# Bude Tunnel



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2018)

This looks well worth a look if you're visiting the South West 

I've been considering a holiday to Cornwall for a while and I'm definitely going to go now that I've seen this  







Bude Tunnel - 2018 All You Need to Know Before You Go (with Photos) - Bude, England | TripAdvisor



> This is without doubt the crowning jewel in Bude towns magnificent buildings, there is time to saunter through at a sedate pace and take in the magnificent views afforded by the perspex roof, on a good day you are able to view the beautiful beaches and the happy holiday makers
> It's a must see





> A must Visit if you visit the Southwest, Have you spent 4hrs+ on the M5 or A303 ? Stop off at the Bude tunnel, Parking Available and very close to Shops and ATM.



Some people aren't so keen though 


> This is not an attraction. To be honest I thought this was part of the supermarket and not a tourist attraction. I suppose I’ll be back if I ever need to go to sainsburys again!





> I'm still not convinced that this is not an elaborate practical joke being played on me. The Bude tunnel is an elongated plastic bus shelter. It does a serviceable job linking Sainsbury's car park to the store. As somewhere to visit its up there with standing under an umbrella in the rain. It does the job but you wouldnt recommend it for a day out. Worse was having been through it a couple of times was realising it was a landmark of significance when we were looking for things to do. Fortunately i got a chest infection so didnt have to do any more "sightseeing" that week.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

It is a classic  

I have walked down said tunnel many times


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> It is a classic
> 
> I have walked down said tunnel many times


did you ever find any dropped coins or notes?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> did you ever find any dropped coins or notes?


Sadly not


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> It is a classic
> 
> I have walked down said tunnel many times


You would recommend it then?


----------



## pogofish (Sep 4, 2018)

At last - I now have a pressing reason to revisit Cornwall...!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 4, 2018)

There is no Sainsbury's in Bude


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> There is no Sainsbury's in Bude


Bude Superstore - Sainsbury's Store Locator


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> You would recommend it then?


I would

Normally I am walking through it clutching a bottle of Cornish Rattler


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Bude Superstore - Sainsbury's Store Locator


 
Well I never.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Bude Superstore - Sainsbury's Store Locator


LOL that review


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I would
> 
> Normally I am walking through it clutching a bottle of Cornish Rattler





> Well, the Bude Tunnel... wow. I had been told about this top attraction in Bude and was intrigued. I walked to Sainsbury and before I entered I was told by a friend ‘that’s the tunnel’ - I didn’t even notice it! I was slightly disappointed. I bought my crisps and water and I was then taken to experience the tunnel - I was pleasantly surprised, especially when I came to the turning - this excited me. Do not judge a book by its cover, walk the tunnel before judging it! You’ll leave with a hint of satisfaction.


I didn't realise that it had a turning


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm ashamed to say that despite living in Cornwall for decades I have never visited this Wonder Of The World. Bit like the Tower if you live in London. You never go do you?


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2018)

Did you ever got to watch the mighty Bude FC while you were there Badgers ? I've always had a soft spot for them since they turned up to play Penzance with only ten men once.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 14, 2018)

Hope you don't mind, Voley, but it seemed logical to copy over your update from the 'local newspaper' headlines thread.



Voley said:


> TripAdvisor reviews of plastic tunnel in Bude suspended after it becomes town's top attraction:
> 
> View attachment 146860
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2018)

Christmas lights tunnel is 'magical'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 10, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Christmas lights tunnel is 'magical'



Someone is bound to nick the lights in the middle of the night.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Someone is bound to nick the lights in the middle of the night.


They're only on for another three days


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 10, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> They're only on for another three days



Badgers bet get down there quick then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 10, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> They're only on for another three days



I assumed 'It will stay lit up until 13 December' was a typo and should be 31.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I assumed 'It will stay lit up until 13 December' was a typo and should be 31.


It's the BBC, not the Guardian 

It says the same here  Sainsbury’s famous tunnel is looking Bude-iful for Christmas (Edit: Better headline too )


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm shocked and appalled, it's brought crass commercialism to the pure serenity of the country's greatest tunnel; like doing a laser show over Stonehenge, the tacky fuckers.


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2018)

The Tunnel Of Love 

The moment couple get engaged at hilarious landmark


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2018)

> The display had been due to finish yesterday but, due to its huge popularity, will now stay in place until Sunday.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2018)

The Bude Tunnel was featured on 'Have I Got News For You', last night.


----------



## Supine (Dec 15, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Bude Tunnel was featured on 'Have I Got News For You', last night.



It looked great


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 16, 2018)

Sainsbury's has basically buggered the joke, by making it the top attraction in Bude.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2020)

For the record at request of neonwilderness 

Will investigate a review on TA shortly


----------



## andysays (Aug 28, 2020)

I visited the famous Bude tunnel (or at least the Sainsbury's car park) back in 2010 when I was briefly living and working in north Cornwall, but I inexplicably failed to recognize its world heritage status.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

Management?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 18, 2021)

I'm going to Bude in late July.  I was already excited about visiting the tunnel but now, following in the footsteps of our very own Badgers - what an honour!

Also, great shoes


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 268963


Did the tunnel shrink your trousers?


----------



## MickiQ (May 18, 2021)

Digging the cool red trainers


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> Did the tunnel shrink your trousers?


I wouldn't be surprised. Bude Tunnel has long been rumoured to channel unearthly influences. Badgers may be messing with powers he doesn't understand.


----------



## MickiQ (May 18, 2021)

The last time I went to Cornwall, Middle (28 in September) was in a pushchair, clearly there have been significant upgrades in facilities and leisure activities and another visit is long overdue.


----------



## Elpenor (May 18, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Digging the cool red trainers


No knickers?

I was very embarrassed to be asked that by a drunk woman trying to corrupt me at a party when I was 18


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'm going to Bude in late July.  I was already excited about visiting the tunnel but now, following in the footsteps of our very own Badgers - what an honour!
> 
> Also, great shoes


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Also, great shoes


🤔


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 269135


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> View attachment 280255


You have honoured Badgers


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> You have honoured Badgers


For Badgers is the shepherd and we are his flock


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 27, 2021)

Now I'm curious -

How in tarnation do they keep that clean ?

[outside from bird poop, in particular !]


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 30, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Now I'm curious -
> 
> How in tarnation do they keep that clean ?
> 
> [outside from bird poop, in particular !]


With a much bigger tunnel.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Now I'm curious -
> 
> How in tarnation do they keep that clean ?
> 
> [outside from bird poop, in particular !]



It's right by the sea. Them salty onshore winds will strip the grime off anything.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 3, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's right by the sea. Them salty onshore winds will strip the grime off anything.



Even seagull poop ?

That stuff is corrosive ...


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 3, 2021)

This is definitely on my bucket list of things to do before I die. I'd like to think future generations of relatives talk with great reverence about my visit to this monument one day.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> This is definitely on my bucket list of things to do before I die. I'd like to think future generations of relatives talk with great reverence about my visit to this monument one day.



Do you I've been to that Sainsbury's dozens of times and never actually walked down the tunnel. I guess it's from a desire for my life to not peak too soon.


----------

